# Studying on Relative TRP



## Bexiee (Sep 30, 2013)

Good Evening guys,

I am currently here on a relatives TRP, and was hoping to do some form of part time study. Does any one know if this is allowed, and if so, to what extent? I know that if I wanted to do a full-time course I would need to apply for a Study Visa. I can't seem to find any relevant information in the DHA gazette.

Thanks so much


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Not necessary


----------

